# Watchkeeping



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

On the old Queens, GBSS/GBTT, how did they keep a watch on 500kc/s whilst handling all the traffic on H/F - wouldn't the 500 kc/s receiver be blocked out by the H/F transmission?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

They had a separate tx room down aft.

The rx'ers were in the operating room.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is a link to a good description of the installations:

http://www.sterling.rmplc.co.uk/visions/wireless.html


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Interested to see there are cabins for 12 WT Operators plus 2 WT Electricians(whatever they are, one can of course guess). This tallies in with what I was told at college (14 R/Os). When I was on Empress of Canada in 1968 we had 6 R/Os, whilst I believe Cunarders of similar size only carried 3 R/Os. I am sure someone with more knowledge of Cunard will clarify.


----------



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for that - very interesting, as well as answering all my queries!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

WT electricians were R/Os that specialised in maintenance (I think...).


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

There is a thread on here from some ex GBTT/SS R/O's...it was fascinating.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is a really interesting contemporary report from the RN on the QM - enclosed.

It explains the antennas in some detail.

Fascinating.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

There is a great thread somewhere on here where an ex GBTT R/O describes how he persuaded the Chief to let him crank up the MF tx to full power so he could work WCC from Southampton (at dawn or dusk, obviously).

All the lights in the pax accommodation were following his keying....


----------

